# wtb reel



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Looking for a lightly used reel for my 8wt.
Let me know
Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of price range you looking at? I might have something


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

not so much price as quality.


----------

